
When a New Cell Phone Almost Ruins Your Relationship - ikeboy
https://features.wearemel.com/when-a-new-cell-phone-almost-ruins-your-relationship-c4f876ecd43d
======
AdmiralAsshat
Dear god, no! They had to communicate through _standard SMS_!!! The horror!

